# Csss + scs + [??$%] = "tears..."



## fixxer49 (Dec 27, 2018)

The Tears of Salieri, No. 4*
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/the-tears-of-salieri-no-4-mp3.17911/][/AUDIOPLUS]
* "truncated" Sonata Form
** not an epic trailer track (sorry, internets)
*** legato programming hell


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2018)

I hope you don't mind me saying that I thought that was fun.


----------



## hansandersen (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey that was kinda good


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 27, 2018)

Good job! I like it.
It's funny
[??$%] - what is it? 
Google search did not answer.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 27, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, that was a "real" composition, great job!


----------



## fixxer49 (Dec 27, 2018)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Good job! I like it.
> It's funny
> [??$%] - what is it?
> Google search did not answer.


[??$%] = "kitchen sink"


----------



## kjelleman (Dec 28, 2018)

Very well orchestrated. What tools did you use?


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 28, 2018)

excellent, excellent! (although it was partially traileresque)


----------



## fixxer49 (Dec 28, 2018)

kjelleman said:


> Very well orchestrated. What tools did you use?


thank you @kjelleman

DAW: Pro Tools

VIs: Pretty basic. All the “usual” stuff - VSL, Orchestral Tools, Spitfire, Cinematic Studio Series, ProjectSam, Embertone, East West, CineSamples, Strezov Sampling, Musical Sampling, Samplemodeling, Performance Samples… [??$%]  I guess anything with the word "sample" or "sampling" in it...


----------



## fixxer49 (Jan 16, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I hope you don't mind me saying that I thought that was fun.


i do not mind


----------



## fixxer49 (Jan 16, 2019)

fixxer49 said:


> The Tears of Salieri, No. 4*
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/the-tears-of-salieri-no-4-mp3.17911/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> * "truncated" Sonata Form
> ** not an epic trailer track (sorry, internets)
> *** legato programming hell



i removed the idiotic intro.
it still needs something equally idiotic... but better executed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 17, 2019)

Brilliant fun, very well written/orchestrated! Hope you won’t be offended if I tell you that while listening, I eventually pictured Bugs Bunny as Salieri.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 17, 2019)

You beat me to it Ned!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jan 17, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## fixxer49 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Hope you won’t be offended if I tell you that while listening, I eventually pictured Bugs Bunny as Salieri.


Thanks @Ned Bouhalassa ! i'll take it as a huge compliment, actually 



ReelToLogic said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry Ned, Daffy would be Salieri and Bugs would be Wolfgang.
Fixxer, your music was wonderful. I think the only missing elements might have been bagpipes and banjo. 
Steve


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 23, 2019)

I thought the same as others - lots of fun and sounded great.


----------

